# 3T Funda Fork 25mm Tire Clearance



## Boltman76

Just wondering if anyone has successfully run a 700x25 tire with their 3T Funda fork? If you have could you please report what front wheel you were using, the tire brand and model and about how much clearance you had from the fork crown? Pictures would be even better!

I tried to fit a Michelin Pro 4 Service Course 25mm tire with my BikeHubStore C472w 23mm wide clincher rim and the tire rubs under the fork crown. From what I understand the Pro 4 is large 25mm tire, so maybe some people have had success with other tire brands? In searching this online I have heard that the Continental Grand Prix 4000s will not fit in the 25mm version, but Vittoria's Rubino Pro or Diamante in 25mm will fit. Has this been others' experiences with these particular tires? Any additional info you guys could add would be awesome! Thanks!


----------



## pagey

I run GP4000s 25mm on my S2 with a 3T fork. The clearance is very tight, picking up any road grit will cause scraping


----------



## maximum15

2010 Cervelo RS with 3T Funda Pro...I run Mavic Open Pro with both Michelin Krylion and Vittoria Rubino Pro Slick in 25mm with no issue. I have also run the Vittoria's with the stock Fulcrum Racing 7 with no issue. I can post a picture later this evening of what I currently have on the bike which is brand new (less than 300 miles) Vittoria Rubino Pro Slick on Mavic Open Pro.


----------



## Boltman76

maximum15 said:


> 2010 Cervelo RS with 3T Funda Pro...I run Mavic Open Pro with both Michelin Krylion and Vittoria Rubino Pro Slick in 25mm with no issue. I have also run the Vittoria's with the stock Fulcrum Racing 7 with no issue. I can post a picture later this evening of what I currently have on the bike which is brand new (less than 300 miles) Vittoria Rubino Pro Slick on Mavic Open Pro.


Perfect, a picture would be greatly appreciated! Thanks! I am glad to hear that the 25mm Rubino Pros will fit. How have you felt the performance has been with the Rubino Pros? Any problems with excessive flats or anything of that nature?


----------



## Boltman76

Sounds like the GP 4000s is going to be a tight fit. I think I would rather avoid going that tight on the fork. Maybe moving to another fork like an Enve 2.0 would be a better option in the long run, rather than trying to cram a 25mm tire under the 3T.


----------



## bayAreaDude

Boltman76 said:


> Sounds like the GP 4000s is going to be a tight fit. I think I would rather avoid going that tight on the fork. Maybe moving to another fork like an Enve 2.0 would be a better option in the long run, rather than trying to cram a 25mm tire under the 3T.


I can second these tires being probably too big. I had rubbing inside the fork with them and have since changed tires. I run 23 Hutchinson Fusion 3's with Ultegra tubeless now - no rubbing.


----------



## maximum15

I have been a loyal fan of the Michelin Krylion and whatever it was called before then. Since I can't get them anymore, I decided to give the Vittoria Rubino Pro Slick a try. To make a long story short, I did a 56mile hilly ride with them yesterday. No issues with ride "smoothness" or handling. I did feel like I couldn't get them moving but I also had weak legs from the previous few days of riding. My time was normal for the ride, so it was likely just my legs. My wife has been running a set of these in 23mm for a thousand miles or so with no flat issues. Because hers having been holding up well is my reason for giving them a try.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

I swapped a set of Victoria Pro 3 off the stock Pro Slick 3 on my new S2 with no pinch flat issue about 200 miles. In fact, I ride over a lot of gravels the roads I ride and hear a lot snap and pop noise. But those gravels just bounce right out of the way. The only difference between the 2 tires is Pro 3 have light treads for better traction.


----------



## AythanNyah09

Im really interested to switch out the 23s on the R3 and go for 25s. If anyone has any info... please keep this thread going.


----------



## drewskey

Like someone said before, you will scrape. I have run Vit Open CX II 25mm for a couple of years now. The underside of the fork has a lot of very shallow scrapes. Nothing that worries me, but I can see it being a problem if you will want to resell the bike in the future. Also - I had to remove the SN sticker because it was being torn off and rubbing against the tire.


----------



## maximum15

Here are pics and measurements from a 2010 RS with 3T funda pro fork. The pic with the most clearance is stock Fulcrum Racing 7 with Vittoria Rubino Pro Slick in 25mm. I took this pic a few months ago and measured clearance at about 5mm. This wheel has been hanging on the wall until this past weekend when I moved the tire to a Mavic Open Pro and took the photo with the smaller amount of clearance, which I measured at about 2.5mm at the top. I am quite suprised at the difference and will redo with the Fulcrum's as I just went and bought more tires for my backup wheels. (Wish I could still get the Michelin Krylions.) I will post photos from my wifes R3 Team next.


----------



## maximum15

Here are pics from a 2012 R3 Team. Tires are Michelin Krylion in 25mm and wheels are Mavic Open Pro. I measured front fork side clearance at 3mm and top clearance at 2mm. On the back the clearnace was 2mm on the sides and 4mm at the top. The rear is showing signs of wear on the tire, so a new one would be a little less clearance at top. My conclusion was my wife will be running 23mm tires, not enough clearance for me to feel comfortable (primarily due to the low side clearance in back).


----------



## maximum15

See pictures and info I posted below.


----------



## maximum15

pictures posted below


----------



## gsxrawd

I tried a Conti GP4000S w/ Enve system 6.7 and it will not fit.


----------

